# What did you do when we won?



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I punched the ceiling and now my hand is pretty bloody.

I called like 5 people.

I watched the video 3 times.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW!!!

I jumped and screamed, pounded on my kitchen table, opened up a beer, and had a HUGE smile on my face, still do!!!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Screamed loud enough to scare the cat.

Then I went and changed my underwear.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

I screamed 'YES!!!' at the top of my lungs when #6 wasn't our logo...

I started to cry when #3 was Atlanta. No joke. Emotional wreck...

After 10 minutes I poured a scotch and have mellowed from there.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Yelled a lot, and then ran around my neighborhood because I had wayyyy too much energy.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

screamed, high fived my brother, sent out about 10 text messages. the usual


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

When we weren't at six, I jumped up and down.

When we weren't number 3, I screamed at the top of my lungs.

When we got number 1, I ran around the house yelling and jumping up and down.

Good times.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

When the 6th pick was up I was just leaning forward in my chair and saying "not portland not portland not portland" and cheered OHHHHHHH when they announced the Bucks.

During that evil commercial break I was thinking how sweet it would be if the Hawks got the 3rd pick and the Oden Durrant rivalry would be a NW I-5 Rivalry... real story line there that could go down in history. 

When I saw the Hawks got the 3rd I jumped up and was changing "sonics next sonics next" and when they finally announced that Seattle got the number two pick I literally dropped to my knees, raised my fists in the air and screamed YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 


SOOOO happy about this.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I was on my couch watching the show. When they skipped over us the first time I jumped up and clapped my hands. When we got into the top two, I was leaping up and down. Then came number one. I think I got my PT in for the day. I'm beat. I called my dad in Beaverton and was forced to leave a message with my best Blazer friend. My heart is in my throat.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I, like about 200 hundred other Blazer nuts, screamed at the top of our lungs and made a deafening yell.

woooo!!


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

i was at buffalo wild wings in hillsboro and the place went crazy. we were all high fiving each other...i was crying...really i was! im still in shock!

GO BLAZERS!

PS who's going to vegas now?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I, like about 200 hundred other Blazer nuts, screamed at the top of our lungs and made a deafening yell.

woooo!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been lighting up the phone lines to friends and family all over the country!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I screamed, beat up my pillow, and rolled around on my bed. I still can't believe it. 

This better not be a dream.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I giggled insanely when they passed on us at 6th and ran and told someone we were in the top 3. I laughed manically when Boston came up as 5th. 

When Atlanta got 3, I screamed and clapped.
When Seattle got 2, I just started screaming and laughing. And I am still laughing. It won't stop. It's like this isn't happening, I can't believe it is happening.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I almost wrecked the car driving home! *AWESOME!*


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, that's another thing.

When Boston and Memphis came up at 4 and 5, I had to laugh. What a slap in the face for Danny Ainge.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> PS who's going to vegas now?


I called my dad and told him I'd only go to Vegas this year if we won one of the top two picks. Now that that's happened, it looks like I'll be heading back.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, Phoenix isn't getting that pick. Yes!!!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

When we were not called at six I screamed at the top of my lungs and high-fived my 9 year old son. (The 3 year old was running for cover) During the commericial break I almost cried. When we didn't get 3 I knew this was golden... this was a defining moment in Blazer history. Either 1 or 2 was fine with me. There is less pressure with 2... (don't want another... uh... mistake) but when we got number one I yelled... screamed jumped... so much so that my son said 'ok... no you are freaking me out'. Best Blazer momement for me since I was 9 and we won the championship.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I freaked out, yelled for about a minute straight, and danced around my apartment...screaming. I'm sure my neighbors were worried. My phone has been ringing off the hook! SOO excited.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I watched the lotto with websters dictionary and my wifey aka the good luck charm(shoulda seen how many times we got oden when she did the lotto sim)..was on pins n needles until 6, when I saw it wasn't us I knew we had a top 3 pick and we almost went through the roof and almost knocking down the dvd rack...I was just in shock on my knees literally in shock as the #3 pick went to atl, all gravy from there.....when it was finally announced it came to us and we went buckwilld. I am still on cloud nine.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I cringed right before pick #8 was read.
I jumped up and ran up and down the stairs and around the house during the commercial break, after #6 was read.
I chanted "PLEASE NOT BLAZERS" as #3 was read.

Then the yelling and screaming began.
Then the shock and disbelief.
Then more shock and disbelief.

Wait, is this still real?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I was reading off the results to my buddy who was on a cell phone...the wait for the commercial before the final 3 was unbearable...I was trying to pass the time nervously because I felt something good was going to happen. Then they announced the final 3 and I read them off to my buddy and we were both just repeating over and over "HOLY S***" over and over....


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I pumped both fists in the air and shouted "yes!" then danced a little dance on the living room floor.

If I called people they would not know what I was so het up about since I live out here in Oakland, so I'm connecting with boardsters who understand.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I was at Porto Terra and was clapping loudly when by #6 there was no Blazer pick. I even saw Franscecioni very excited. When #3 was Atlanta I was screaming "Woo!" and when we got the top pick I was high fiving my buddy and saying Oh Yeah. This morning I did a mock lottery until we got the #1 pick, which was my third try. My prediction 5 mins before the lotter was Memphis #1, Boston #2 and Seattle #3. I was very happy to get the top 3 pick, but even more delighted to see the bottom 3 "Tankers" get hosed out of the lottery.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

All of the above!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Screamed a lot, drank some beer, watched the Boston fan next to me cry.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I woke up at 5:50 in the morning here in Ukraine, couldn't sleep any longer, googled video for NBA lottery and watched the countdown, the last three selections they weren't putting the names of the teams up, just holding up a logo that i could barely see, but then I saw they were shaking Brandon Roy's hand and I got tears in my eyes.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

screamed and pointed #1 in my car!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I was at a customer site working and forgotten what time the draft was when my buddy called and said, "you lucky *******." I knew then and could barely contain myself. I left the building and went and sat in my car and screamed! Best day in as a Blazer fan in a long time. I thinking playoffs maybe next year with the additional right moves.

Peace


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I was hoping to get live updates during the lottery in the "lottery thread".....but then the page crapped out and wouldn't load. So, after a few minutes, I decided to go over to espn.com and saw that we magically won it. I took my shirt off, went outside and rode my bike down clinton street, just letting the warm sun and gentle breeze rush by - beautiful.

Wow.
prunetang


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> When we weren't at six, I jumped up and down.
> 
> When we weren't number 3, I screamed at the top of my lungs.
> 
> ...


That's funny. I did the same things.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was at my younger sons baseball game (assistant coach), and managing the bench. We have exactly enough kids to fill every position, so when the kids were in the outfield I had nothing to do, so I trekked back to the truck, turned on the radio, heard Barrett, Rice, and Tone giggling like little school-girls, and let out a deafening, bellowing, primal SCREAM!

Cant believe this is happening. Cant believe this is happening. Cant believe this is happening.

Need a beer. Need a beer. Need a beer...

PBF


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> I was at my younger sons baseball game (assistant coach), and managing the bench. We have exactly enough kids to fill every position, so when the kids were in the outfield I had nothing to do, so I trekked back to the truck, turned on the radio, heard Barrett, Rice, and Tone giggling like little school-girls, and let out a deafening, bellowing, primal SCREAM!
> 
> Cant believe this is happening. Cant believe this is happening. Cant believe this is happening.
> 
> ...


I was out cause I forgot what time it started and my bestfriend sent me a text saying "You lucky f'n *******s" I called him asking why and he said we got the #1 pick. He said yes, you POS. Im all YESSSS MOTHER F'N YESSSSSSSSSSS. Got off the phone fist pumping and yellin "VICTORRRRRRRY" like Johnny Drama.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I do phone tec support in a call center with 40 other people. They know me as a quiet easy going fella. So when I jumped up and screamed the call center went quiet for secs. People that know me were looking at me like I got the holy ghost in church.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I had to work until 6:30 at Royal Caribbean, but I put in as a request to get called to go home early (undertime) if they didn't need me. Today was a very important day!!! So I DIDN'T get the time off, and after I got off work, I rushed upstairs to the cafeteria to check out the results. Should I go to ESPN, the Blazer board, Blazers.com???

So I know that the home page to ESPN.com will have the results, and I go there.... And the page loads, and it loads..... more WAITING... Then the next thing I see is only TWO WORDS on the page with nothing else because the page isn't loaded yet. And those two words were:


 Happy Trails

 
                            



 I was trying desperately hard to realize that these words meant something HUGE! Then the page loads, and there's a picture of Oden next to the Blazer pinwheel. So I shriek in total laughter, excitement, the full range of emotions!!! And I look around to celebrate with people, and everyone already left for the day or was on the phones!! So I called my cousin and we were PUMPED just thinking about Oden or Durant. 

But I had to share the excitement with someone. So I drove around town listening to the OLD SCHOOL Blazer theme song (3-4+ years ago), stop by Taco Bell, and made sure the drive thru order taker understood what just happened today, made sure again, then ordered a Grilled Stuft Burrito.

What a true high. Today was magnificent!:yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

OMFG i just got home now and heard the news.... OMFG!

WOOOO HOOOOO

awesomest day for the blazers in a long time - unREAL!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Haha I was at my HS's playoff baseball game. I went inside to watch in in the cafeteria with some friends and was running around and screaming after we didn't get the 6th. As soon as Seattle came up 2nd I ran threw the school screaming at the top of my lungs and the janitors came running out thinking there was a problem. I just yelled back "Blazers got #1!" and kept running to teh baseball field. 

WOW. WHAT A ****ING DAY. 

btw, we won the playoff game as well.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BTW- This is the best read on the forum, well.... ever. Reading people's responses to the news and their joy is awesome.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I was on a plane back to L.A. from Hawaii. Once the plane landed, I turned on my phone and there was one voice message. From my youngest brother. He said "Dude! We got the #1 pick!" I freaked out. My partner got mad at me for gasping like that on the plane, but I was so happy. I immediately called my brother and then called another of my brothers. Was sooo happy. I was shaking. But I was also worried about whether or not we'd make the right pick. Sam Bowie has definitely passed through my head. I'm worried we'll get the wrong guy or we'll get someone who gets hurt or both. Nonetheless, I'm still buzzed about it all. I was going to go to sleep when I got home, but now I'm too excited to go to sleep. I couldn't WAIT to get home and read what all of you fans would be saying on the message boards. This thread is great.

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I had class at 6:00. I had a 45 minute presentation to prep for, but I was sitting in my car as the lottery unfolded.

When we didn't appear at 8, I was relieved. 7 was not a surprise, for some reason.

At 6, I knew we'd done OK. At least not slipped.

When we weren't called at 6, I yelled in my car. Looked around at the sidewalk for someone, anyone, who might (for some reason) be a Blazers fan.

In Seattle. Yeah, right.

The commercial break was long. I knew my teammates were scrambling to do last-minute prep work for the presentation. But I was more nervous now.

I knew that we had, basically, a 2/3 chance of getting something good. Not exactly, because of weights, but generally. I also knew that #3 would be better than #6, but I didn't want to get locked out of the top 2.

Once Atlanta was called, I felt relief. Joy. And I shouted again, longer and louder.

When Seattle was called, it barely mattered. Of course NOW I'm glad we got #1, but at that time I was so psyched to get either Oden or Durant it didn't matter too much which one.



Ed O.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I was in my office at work (shipping) listening. When they got to #9 and every # thru 6 I was expecting to hear Portland. When it sunk in that I'd heard right,after indulging in a couple of resounding *WOOHOO!*s I went racing out into the mill informing everyone and anyone that would hold still to listen that, *THE BLAZERS GOT THE #1 PICK!!!* 

About that time I heard my buddy (the only other Blazer fan on my shift) on the PA system... "This is a public service announcement from BC Blazer radio. *THE PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS GOT THE #1 PICK!!!! WOOHOO!!!!*"
:lol: Just about died laughing!


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I had dinner at 5 PM so I can watch the lotto. Asked my wife to please take our son to his piano lesson and sat down to watch. From #7 on I prayed and promised anything nice I could think of, after #3 it wasn't matter. I praised!! I made 4 calls and no one answered. At 6:05 I made my deposit for 2 season tickets. This has to be top 5-life experience. 
:yay: :yay:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Now I may really have to request a transfer to my company's new office in Hillsboro.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Now I may really have to request a transfer to my company's new office in Hillsboro.


You know, we talked about you at the draft party, Mike Barrett was talking about the cake lady.


Anyways......I went to the draft lottery party. I was hoping for a top two pick, I had nothing but Durrant in mind. When Portland wasn't picked at 6 the crowd started cheering. I turned to RedHotRolling and said we moved up!?!?!? I think I was in shock, a top three pick.....surely we'd end up with the third pick, Portland never gets that lucky to nab a top 2 pick without a trade, right?

When they announced Atlanta at the 3rd spot I started jumping up and down, throwing high fives...........then Seattle was announced......I lost it.

"THINGS ARE GOING TO START HAPPENING TO US NOW!!!!!!"

My hand hurt after all those high fives. The whole place erupted. It was louder then that run Portland had against Dallas a few yesrs ago. I mean there were maybe 200-250 people in the place and it was louder than the Rose Garden on a good night. Whew!!!

My voice is a little messed up today, but who cares......I couldn't sleep very good last night. I even woke up and ran to my computer to make sure it wasn't a dream. IMO this was biggest thing to happen to Portland since the 1977 championship. Heck, this was bigger than winning a single championship, this just totally put Portland back on the map. I think that this squad is going to be very special for years to come.

We my friends witnessed history last night. It's good to be a Blazer fan. :yay:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Gunner said:


> About that time I heard my buddy (the only other Blazer fan on my shift) on the PA system... "This is a public service announcement from BC Blazer radio. *THE PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS GOT THE #1 PICK!!!! WOOHOO!!!!*"
> :lol: Just about died laughing!


That is too awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> You know, we talked about you at the draft party, Mike Barrett was talking about the cake lady.


For real, Howie?

Damn. WHAT was Barrett saying?

Wish I could welcome Oden with a special dessert but no arena allows that any more. Warriors won't even let me bring a camera.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

i heard about the #1 on the radio while doing yard work, but i thought maybe i heard it wrong so i went inside and checked online. i still couldn't really believe it, and i didn't react with cheers or shouting- i was silent, and witnessed the sound of angels singing, a ray of light shining through the clouds, and a feeling of peace falling over me like confetti from the rafters.

*mods, please sticky this thread*


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I yelled at the top of my lungs "YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS" when we weren't announced for the #3 pick. From that point, I was feeling about 95% sure the Sonics would get #2 and we'd get #1. It just felt like our year for the luck to bounce our way.

When they pulled the Sonics logo out of the envelope for #2, another "YEEESSSSSSSSS" belted out of my lungs and my wife ran downstairs and asked me what the heck I was so excited about.

Then I told her, and she's like "Oh ... yeah ... that is pretty ****ing cool. I'd take Oden."

-Pop


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I was at the #10 teebox at Wildwood. I was wondering where the BLazers picked. I tunred on my phone and had 5 voice-mails and 6 text messages! 

So exciting!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I punched the ceiling and now my hand is pretty bloody.



Funny, I did the same thing. Got some nice scabs to show for it this morning. I think I'll name them Oden and Durant (It's normal to name your scabs right?) :uhoh:


----------



## Paul Allen (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont have cable and I ran home from work at 5:30. Then I just tried to refresh espn.com, this site and nba.com. This site was bogged down and then I saw the haedlines on ESPN..."Happy Trails".

I called my gf and said, "oh my god...", she thought something was seriously wrong!

We are talking about getting half-season tickets with friends now. We'll see, we could only afford the cheapies.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crandc said:


> For real, Howie?
> 
> Damn. WHAT was Barrett saying?
> 
> Wish I could welcome Oden with a special dessert but no arena allows that any more. Warriors won't even let me bring a camera.


I bet you could take something into the BBQ for season ticket holders. So all you have to do is move here and get season tickets and you are set! 

People talking about hitting stuff, next to my recliner is my computer but right next to it is a mini fridge. I sitting on the edge of my recliner screaming and pounding on the door of the fridge with the bottom of my fist! I was so excited my wife kept saying 'don't have a heart attack! It's not worth having a heart attack over!'. 

Edit: When we started out I kept trying to post each pick and kept checking to see if a team was out of order, but it got going so quick I couldn't keep up, besides which this site wouldn't load, so I just watch to see if we came up before 6. When we hadn't and they were showing the 6 pick I was screaming for it not to be the Blazers! Sure enough it wasn't so I really started to yell. Then I thought like many we'd be 3, but when we weren't I started yelling for them to show the Sonics as the #2 pick and sure enough they did! I couldn't believe it and thats when I really started yelling again. I posted this in another thread but wanted to include it in this one.

Still hard to believe.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to say, i was sitting there, hopeing and pleading out loud, with a bunch of non basketball fans, and they thought I was crazy.

Screw 'em all!

After that I got good and drunk and berated all the celtic fans at the bar(i live in new hampshire)


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Im a Celtics fan so i was kinda bummed, however i actually like a portland a bit. and i was like WOW! ODEN & RANDOLPH....with Roy in the backcourt.

CONGRATULATIONS PORTLAND. YOU OFFICIALLY HAVE A CONTENDER!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> Im a Celtics fan so i was kinda bummed, however i actually like a portland a bit. and i was like WOW! ODEN & RANDOLPH....with Roy in the backcourt.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PORTLAND. YOU OFFICIALLY HAVE A CONTENDER!


Thanks, TT34! I must say you have a lot more class than West! All of us Blazers fans know the feeling of dropping from 1st to 4th, but this year it had to be even worst considering the two franshise players available.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> For real, Howie?
> 
> Damn. WHAT was Barrett saying?
> 
> Wish I could welcome Oden with a special dessert but no arena allows that any more. Warriors won't even let me bring a camera.


Yep, we talked about how you can't get stuff to them at Golden State. Mike Rice really misses you! :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I spent most of yesterday in bed with the 24-Hour Flu. Then around 4:45, I pulled myself out of bed and walked into the living room and sat there until the end of the lottery.

I leaned forward in the chair when the team wasn't chosen at #9.

I grew more and more excited as #8 and #7 went by.

I yelped when #6 was read.

I laughed when #5 and #4 were read.

I screamed when #3 was read.

I lost it when #2 was read. Because I hadn't eaten all day and was pretty much out of it, I actually almost passed out. I jumped out of my chair and screamed "YESSSS!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!" before realizing that I was getting really light-headed and had to sit down.

Then I spent the next few hours hoping it wasn't a hallucination and day-dreaming about Greg Oden (or Kevin Durant) in a Blazers uniform.

I still have a hard time believing it. It doesn't seem real.

I'll definitely be at the Rose Garden on June 28.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Jumped up and down.............hugged Wheelz, Rice and MB!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

When I was watching the lottery and saw that the Blazers won the first overall pick....the first thing that came to my mind was "It must Suck to be a Celtics or a Grizzlies fan"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This is a necessary *BUMP* with this thread to get more posts in here for the ones who didn't share their story yet. This is an A-1 thread right here.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> i was at buffalo wild wings in hillsboro and the place went crazy. we were all high fiving each other...i was crying...really i was! im still in shock!
> 
> GO BLAZERS!
> 
> PS who's going to vegas now?


I was there too! I was the dude in the red Blazers shirt. The big pinwheel on the front. I was freaking out!! I'm sure you saw me...lol


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I started jumping up and down screaming at the top of my lungs and scared my two young daughters, making the youngest one cry. I then immediately hit the Blazers website and put down my 400.00 deposit for season tickets next year. WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

When #8 came up and it wasn't Portland, I felt a little flutter in my heart. I told myself to calm down, but the flutter wouldn't go away. When #7 came up, the flutter got noticably stronger. When #6 came up, I leapt off the couch and threw my fist into the air. "Oh, Baby! Top Three! We got Top Three!!" I kept shouting. I had this amazing feeling of electricity running through my whole body, kind of like I'd plugged my finger into a light socket.

When #3 was Atlanta I thought my head was going to explode. When #2 was Seattle I jumped off the couch for the second time and shouted at the top of my lungs. I knew the people who live above me were probably frightened out of their minds, but I didn't care. 

I started pacing around my apartment after that. I had so much energy I didn't know what to do with it. Then I sat down and tried for about 15 mintues to get onto this site, but the whole place was jammed up. They say in moments of great crisis you think about your loved ones. I thought about you guys.


----------



## blazerfansince1999 (Jan 15, 2005)

During the offseason I don't subscribe to cable so i was relegated to this site, or so I thought. When things became so slow I reached for my alarm clock radio and turned it to 750. Laying on the bed with laptop in hand hoping for some updates on this site. I was forced to listen to the radio only. As #8 came and went without us the cheers in the background of the lottery began to overwhelm Rice. When #6 came my girlfriend came to the bedroom wondering what I was raving about. I think it was at this point as #6 was announced Barrett responded with a No!!!!! Instantly I was crushed but couldn't figure out initially why there were cheers. For the next 10 seconds or so I thought we'd lost. I was confident that we were going to be third- which really wasn't that bad in my mind- better than 8th which I was prepared for. The rest is history, but I'll never forget Barrett's NO!!!!!, all of which was captured in 1900's technology. 

Find it odd that I was previously thinking Durant, now I'm beyond sold with Oden!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> When #8 came up and it wasn't Portland, I felt a little flutter in my heart. I told myself to calm down, but the flutter wouldn't go away. When #7 came up, the flutter got noticably stronger. When #6 came up, I leapt off the couch and threw my fist into the air. "Oh, Baby! Top Three! We got Top Three!!" I kept shouting. I had this amazing feeling of electricity running through my whole body, kind of like I'd plugged my finger into a light socket.
> 
> When #3 was Atlanta I thought my head was going to explode. When #2 was Seattle I jumped off the couch for the second time and shouted at the top of my lungs. I knew the people who live above me were probably frightened out of their minds, but I didn't care.
> 
> I started pacing around my apartment after that. I had so much energy I didn't know what to do with it. Then I sat down and tried for about 15 mintues to get onto this site, but the whole place was jammed up. They say in moments of great crisis you think about your loved ones. I thought about you guys.


Touching.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, its my turn finally.

Tuesday, I had made plans to go to the Blazers Draft Lottery party at Venue. I was there with Schilly, Howie, Hap, Nightfly, Gambitnut, PBR and Wookie. 

I was getting pretty anxious and nervous. Food looked (and was) terrible. I sipped one pint of Brew. A group of Maletis Beverage workers were standing in front of our table blocking our view of the Courtside group and were starting to annoy me.

Finally, we got to the moment. #14 through #7 go like clockwork and a small "hurray" went over the crowd each time. #6 was supposed to be ours....we paused and were elated to be thrust into the top 3. We're high fiving, cheering, pounding on the tables and being very loud.

After the commercial break they come back for the top 3. First one...Atlanta! Place goes wild. Cheers! Next one......Seattle!! Place erupts like Mt Saint Helens!! As most of you have seen on the YouTube video - place went bezerk. I was jumping up and down on top of my chair, shouting "Oh my God!" "Oh my God!". I must have said that for 5 minutes.

We finally settled down a bit, went to the front, shook hands, high-fives, fistpunches with Schonley, Rice, Barrett, Wheels and Harvey. Even had a moment with the new Business Manager guy. Told him I'd been waiting for such a wonderful moment since 1992. We agreed it was a great Blazer moment!


----------

